# Fire on the mountain...



## azpredatorhunter

I hope it stays on the mountain.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I'm no meteorologist but I think the Woodbury fire is making it's own thunderhead.

The Woodbury fire started on Saturday June 8th. 5 miles North West of Superior AZ. In the Superstition Mountains. It's now 5000 acres.


----------



## kiyote

so it begins.

no fires here .....YET!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

So apparently it's in the Superstition Wilderness area... So no slurry and limited water use on this fire. Maybe we should start packing.


----------



## C2C

Hope it gets stopped.. fire is a scary thing

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

devastating as fires can be . thay can also be a wonderful thing for wildlife 5-6 years later .

circle of life.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Here's a little bit of info on the Woodbury fire from the town hall meeting last night.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Here's a screen shot of the Superstition Mountains and the location of the fire. I'm about five 1/2 miles east of the Tonto National Forest boundary, the fire is about another five miles in.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Pay no attention to the little Hart symbols my daughter must have put them on there... Starbucks locations I imagine ????.


----------



## Mo Mo

Living in a state that is always on fire, I pray and hope that everyone comes out OK in AZ.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Mo Mo said:


> Living in a state that is always on fire, I pray and hope that everyone comes out OK in AZ.


Thanx Mo Mo... We have had a wet winter with mild temperatures until now. So now there's a bunch of dead grass everywhere add in 112° temps and 25 mph winds isn't good. There's hotshot teams and fire crews from little towns showing up around here.


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## youngdon

Thanks for the update Eric. It's across the world from me but I've been in that country quite a few times in the past and it is beautiful country. Perhaps the fire will uncover the Lost Dutchmans Mine.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

youngdon said:


> Thanks for the update Eric. It's across the world from me but I've been in that country quite a few times in the past and it is beautiful country. Perhaps the fire will uncover the Lost Dutchmans Mine.


LMFAO... I just said the same thing an hour ago. It would be nice... Yeah don't worry about it Don... untill the east valley is burning. It's dryer than a popcorn fart around here. Funny Glenway hasn't said anything about the situation... he's the one who has to repaint ????. It really isn't funny... Here's a picture of a Saguaro near here during the fall... if I had a jeep I would go back and take another one. Maybe I'll take some pics tommrow... just picture all the green stuff dry as a bone now. Normally there's nothing but dirt underneath that saguaro...


----------



## glenway

Just saw this thread and first time I've heard of any fire there. You shouldn't have anything to worry about, AZ, with all the stone and block walls in the neighborhood. Might chase some critters your way, so get ready with those pea shooters.

Around here, you couldn't start a fire. Lots of rain and water levels are higher than any time in the spring.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Here's a few pics from today... Looking down the road towards the neighborhood.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I didn't venture far into the desert... had my chanclas on ????. Here's behind the house...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

kiyote said:


> devastating as fires can be . thay can also be a wonderful thing for wildlife 5-6 years later .
> 
> circle of life.


It takes a long time for the desert to come back Kiyote unlike a wooded forest.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

glenway said:


> Just saw this thread and first time I've heard of any fire there. You shouldn't have anything to worry about, AZ, with all the stone and block walls in the neighborhood. Might chase some critters your way, so get ready with those pea shooters.
> 
> Around here, you couldn't start a fire. Lots of rain and water levels are higher than any time in the spring.


I'm really surprised. She hasn't bitched about the how they plan to run a road from the neighborhood to the south, right through her neighborhood ????


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Now the Woodbury fire is at 12,965 acres.... 0% containment


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## Mark Steinmann

Wow, not good Eric. Hate to see how the fires have all been human caused so far this year. People are idiots out in AZ...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

azpredatorhunter said:


> I'm really surprised. She hasn't bitched about the how they plan to run a road from the neighborhood to the south, right through her neighborhood


Ain't heard a thing.


----------



## youngdon

Mark Steinmann said:


> Wow, not good Eric. Hate to see how the fires have all been human caused so far this year. People are idiots out in AZ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I'm of the mind that they are not accidental. There have been quite a few smaller fires.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> I'm of the mind that they are not accidental. There have been quite a few smaller fires.


Yeah could easily be...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Last night we could see the flames on the distant hills. 25,893 acres and growing. 0% containment...


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## youngdon

Cool to see it that way, except it's getting to close to the homes. I hope there is a fire break between the homes and the fire.


----------



## glenway

Have any homes been consumed so far?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Unfortunately Don there isn't anything but dry grass. The hotshot teams are building fire breaks but not around here yet. More and more hotshot teams are showing up. I seen one from Flagstaff and I think one from Daisy Mountain... Maricopa fire and Gilbert fire. State fire and BLM. I've never seen so many.

No Glen no homes. Personally I think thay should have hit it hard as soon as it started but it was in the Wilderness area. So they are letting it burn.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Here's the latest update on the Woodbury fire... the fire is currently 34,351 acres 0% containment.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Here's the road to the neighborhood... the fire produce a thunderhead just like I thought it did a few days ago. The pic is from yesterday.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

What a keepsake, a pic of your new house being built... I would ask for a discount ????


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Here's the latest. The Woodbury fire is 40,557 acres 6% containment 747 firefighters/hotshot teams etc working the fire.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

A few minutes ago.


----------



## youngdon

Be safe Eric.


----------



## glenway

Run, boys, run!

At least that's what Charlie Daniels says.


----------



## kiyote

break out the hot dogs and have a weenie roast.


----------



## Mo Mo

I'll bring the marshmallows......

On a serious note, I hope that everyone will come out of this OK. Wildfires are so unpredictable. As stated before, be safe Eric.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*WOW!!!!!!!!!!! Can't imagine--- Be SAVE Guys--------Real Green around Here ------Hey a Doe just walked into the yard look's in good shape, I don't see her fawn . She is watching a Red Squirrel getting into the bird feeder LOL--Squirrel gets a pass don't want to scare the doe------Sure hope your fire gets under control, Wish I could send some rain-Thanks for sharing the pic's------------------------------------------svb*


----------



## catcapper

Heck--- hot dogs and marshmellers have been the main cause of our forest fires around here the last ten years. The city pillgrams (or government employees) come up here and get to say'in "My--- aint it purdy up here--- think I'll cook me a weeine or two on this here camp fire I done built"---------------------------> guess we didn't need that 80,000 acres anyhow.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon

...


----------



## knapper

When on the bear hunt on the Yukon this spring we could have no fires unless we wanted to start a forest fire. No gravel beaches and the rest was moss and muskeg.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

The Woodbury fire is 65,903 acres and is 42% contained. 1,100 firefighters. Roosevelt and Roosevelt Lake is under evacuation orders.


----------



## Mo Mo

It's ridiculous that they did not try to contain this earlier. A lot of times, if the wildfire is contained in its infancy, there would be no need for evacuation orders or loss of homes. I feel that if the state sits on their hands and does not act immediately, the state should be liable for loss of home and life as it most likely could have been prevented. In most instances, the state should be doing more fire mitigation in forested areas, whether that be removing fuel sources or creating more fire breaks.

Here in Colorado we have an abundance of beetle-kill that fuels our fires, yet every winter we have citizens who have wood stoves and fireplaces that struggle to heat their homes and the state will not allow citizens to venture into the forest and remove the downed beetle kill for firewood for free. It would be a win-win scenario in our case.

I hope that everyone in AZ pulls out of this OK. I have seen first hand how devastating wild fires can be.


----------



## youngdon

Their story on this fire was that it started in a pristine wilderness area and since fire can be a good thing in some cases it should be left alone in the beginning. We had such a wet winter that the grasses were so thick it would have continued to be a problem for many years after it had died
out. We have the same issue with beetle killed trees.


----------



## kiyote

one of these days americans might realize logging helps solve these problems .

they just might. but I doubt it. much easier to blame it all on the global warming fantasy.


----------



## glenway

Same thing in Montana. Hunted big game there earlier this century and fires had destroyed much of the countryside, because the tree huggers couldn't bear to see the dead lodgepole pines cut down. Couldn't understand their logic then and can't understand it now. Guess it's better to burn it all down in their eyes.

Whether the fires start from Mother Nature's lightning or by some dope with a penchant for burning marshmallows, the tinder box sets the stage.


----------



## glenway

Lots of small fires and then there are some raging areas of conifers and lots of smoke. Been along the trail there several times. Winding roads and lots of terrain changes. And, lakes and boats in the evacuation area. The video below shows the nature of the fire.


----------



## kiyote

don't look like it should be that hard to put it out. ain't hardly nothin there to burn to start with. around here that's just a grass fire.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

The problem with the Woodbury fire is the fire started in the "superstition wilderness" area therefore it would take an act of Congress to drop any fire retardant on it. I could see leaving it alone if it were caused by mother nature but human caused fires should be put out immediately! Now they have that red crap covering the mountain tops. I wonder why they call it a wildfire ???? maybe because it's wild no one did anything. ????


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Here's near Prairiewolf's hunting grounds.... Roosevelt lake. I believe it's a back burn.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

The last time I checked the Woodbury fire is at 96,307 acres and 21% contained.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

kiyote said:


> don't look like it should be that hard to put it out. ain't hardly nothin there to burn to start with. around here that's just a grass fire.


 kiyote there's plenty to burn... the fire is moving to the northeast... if it crosses 188 and then 288 it's all pine trees from there on...


----------



## kiyote

azpredatorhunter said:


> kiyote there's plenty to burn... the fire is moving to the northeast... if it crosses 188 and then 288 it's all pine trees from there on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20190624_065248.png


I get that . but it ain't even in the pines yet .don't get why it can't be put out fairly easy, or are they just gonna let it burn till it becomes a problem and they can draw overtime.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

The Woodbury fire is 112,899 acres and 25% contained.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

kiyote said:


> I get that . but it ain't even in the pines yet .don't get why it can't be put out fairly easy, or are they just gonna let it burn till it becomes a problem and they can draw overtime.


it's in the pine trees all right, and in the manzanita, stuff that has not burned in 70 years. . Kiyote it's in the Superstition Mountains... people go missing every year in the Superstition Mountains and never return. It's one of the most rugged mountains around. Canyons that lead to nowhere. Steep rugged terrain and no roads. 3 days without water and your toast. 1 day if your hiking and trying to get out. ????☀????=☠

None of the 800 + fire personal are in the mountains.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

112,899 acres 25% containment.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Let's wait and see what happens


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Wow, such a big mistake not snuffing it out when it was tiny. Here's the smoke seen all the way from Tuba City up north!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I didn't get around to posting yesterday so here's yesterdays up date. The Woodbury fire is at 115,750 acres and 48% contained.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Today the Woodbury fire is 123,263 acres and 48% contained. 836 firefighters and other emergency personnel. Just imagine what it takes to prepare and deliver 836 breakfast, lunch, and dinners to the fire crews every day. ????


----------



## youngdon

News report yesterday said that it will likely burn until mid July.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Almost 124,000 acres and 80% contained

Thank you! to all the hotshot teams and firefighters.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Well its finally 100% contained... 123,875 acres burned. Now flash flooding is the next concern... glad I'm up higher than the washes, now that the monsoon is getting ready to start.


----------



## youngdon

I was headed to the east valley and then north yesterday and didn’t see any smoke.


----------



## glenway

That's a lot of wasted area - *194 square miles*!

But, as bad as it has been there, I am reminded of the year 2000 when Montana was on fire (Idaho, too). The total burned areas amounted to *1,328 square miles* in Montana alone. And, I had booked a hunt in year 2001 there. Didn't work out very well to say the least.

And, just the other day I read where logging work is now scheduled to thin wooded areas of dead trees in Montana. Took them 19 years to do the right thing. And, those folks I talked to back then in Montana knew what had to be done, but the tree huggers blocked any plans to be proactive. Purportedly, they'll leave old growth ponderosa pines and Douglas firs.

The Bitterroot Community has identified 255 homes at risk and labeled them as high priority. Probably some resident libs are facing reality now that they and their possessions are being threatened.


----------

